# American Idol "Episode #527A" for 4/12/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The results...

I think Ace goes bye bye.

Taylor, Katharine, Chris and Kellie safe.

Elliot, Ace, Bucky bottom 3.

Wow I thought it would be Ace but it's Bucky...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

/sniff

I liked Bucky. I know I was the only one - but just something about him made me smile when he sang.

I would have much rather have gotten rid of Ace or Elliot - and I think they may be the next two to go anyway.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What a load of crap. It should have been Ace. 

In fact, Ace shouldn't even be there. He is not a good singer. He's just pretty.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Hmmm. I would have thought Ace would have gone as well, but I'm glad he didn't. I still have all 4 from my early final 4 pick back on February 22. It's likely I'll lose out soon though as Ace hasn't lived up to his potential.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Elliot was a bit of a surprise. He shouldn't have been down there. Bucky and Ace - not surprised to see them in the bottom 3.. and really, it could've been either.

At least now we don't have to hear whining week after week "how is Bucky still in this?!!??!?"


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

So Bucky's votes now go to who?

Did anyone else have a problem with the FOX HD feed (being SD with two bugs) during the first segment?


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

Mine was HD all the way through.

I think this was one of the best results shows yet. I didn't find myself skipping over segments. I liked the integrated messages from home and I believe they really surprised the contestants by having them sing when they did. Elliot being the first wasn't even sure what they wanted him to sing.

I believed the emotion and felt for all of them. I don't have any real favorites at this point but I kind of like them all as people.

Can't wait to see what they do with Rod Stewart next week!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My five-year-old daughter is a major Bucky fan. She cried for five minutes after they announced he was leaving.


----------



## manny017 (Apr 13, 2006)

My TiVO didnt record this episode of American Idol, becuase of a conflict.... any idea how i could get this episode to view it ? I am new at TiVO. Thank you


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Last night was the first time that I actually *liked* Bucky.

Oh, well.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Cue the Hallelujah chorus!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Elliot was a bit of a surprise. He shouldn't have been down there. Bucky and Ace - not surprised to see them in the bottom 3.. and really, it could've been either.
> 
> At least now we don't have to hear whining week after week "how is Bucky still in this?!!??!?"


Now we can bi**h about "Why is Bucky gone?!", "It shoulda been Ace!"  .


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

HomieG said:


> So Bucky's votes now go to who?


I am thinking Chris and Taylor...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Probably should have been Ace, but I can't really complain that it was Bucky. His days have certainly been numbered.



BLeonard said:


> I think this was one of the best results shows yet.


Since I only watch the last 3 minutes, it was just like every other results show for me.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone else catch that dance move that Bucky did at the end of their car commercial? Paying homage to the Sean Penn dance during the "Let's Hear It for the Boy" montague from *Footloose*. Me likey.:up: _ "Ah naw, he di'nt. Tell me he di'nt just go old school."_ 

BTW, I'm still dissapointed nobody chose "Princes of the Universe" from the movie *Highlander * or "Flash" from the movie *Flash Gordon*.

Flash!
Ah-aaaaaaa!
Saviour of the universe!


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

HomieG said:


> So Bucky's votes now go to who?
> 
> Did anyone else have a problem with the FOX HD feed (being SD with two bugs) during the first segment?


Yes, every channel of FOX here in Raleigh was disrupted. Even the analog channel.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

The next few weeks should be filler to get to the final 3.

Chris
Taylor
Katharine

The rest are just filling time.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

17 posts and no one is disappointed queen didn't show up?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> Anyone else catch that dance move that Bucky did at the end of their car commercial? Paying homage to the Sean Penn dance during the "Let's Hear It for the Boy" montague from *Footloose*. Me likey.:up: _ "Ah naw, he di'nt. Tell me he di'nt just go old school."_
> 
> BTW, I'm still dissapointed nobody chose "Princes of the Universe" from the movie *Highlander * or "Flash" from the movie *Flash Gordon*.
> 
> ...


I think you mean the other Penn.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

newsposter said:


> 17 posts and no one is disappointed queen didn't show up?


Would have loved to see them trash Ace again.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> Would have loved to see them trash Ace again.


Yes that would have been great. I am still surprised that he survived. Maybe it was just because Boomhaur sang first? I mean come on America, when the super group of the seventies basically says "look you little boy band wannabe prick, you can't do our song like that." on the show, that means you don't vote for the tool.

Oh well on a merrier note, how about McPhee in McShorts in the McFord commercial? McMmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

dthmj said:


> /sniff
> 
> I liked Bucky. I know I was the only one - but just something about him made me smile when he sang.
> 
> I would have much rather have gotten rid of Ace or Elliot - and I think they may be the next two to go anyway.


Ditto to everything you said.  :down:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> 17 posts and no one is disappointed queen didn't show up?


I am wicked PO'd. A damn hour and no Queen? :down:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SUCKY BUCKY GETS THE BOOT!!!     

I could not be happier. Next up, Ace and Pickle Chick. :up:


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I went to a ball game last night, so I missed the whole show (have it TiVoed though). I can't understand why they extend a two-minute segment into a whole hour when they are not even bringing Queen onstage, but that's Fox for ya.

Did someone mention Rod the Mod for next week? That really will be interesting. There's a lot of material to draw from - and Rod's an entertainer, rather than a pure singer. Should favor Taylor and Chris, I think (IF they make the right song choice - take note, Chris!).


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Oh well on a merrier note, how about McPhee in McShorts in the McFord commercial? McMmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


McPhee was channeling Lacy Underalls with those shorts...nice!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rod Stewart? Can someone please explain the allure of Rod Stewart to me? He sounds like his vocal chords have been lubricated with a cheese greater. I know I am an old snob when it comes to music, but how can anyone like that sound? If you want to hear old American standards wouldn't you want to hear them sung by a pleasant voice?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess you dont wanna here kat singing 'if you want my body......


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i guess you dont wanna here kat singing 'if you want my body......


they are going to sing American standards, not Rod Stewart songs.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Rod Stewart? Can someone please explain the allure of Rod Stewart to me? He sounds like his vocal chords have been lubricated with a cheese greater. I know I am an old snob when it comes to music, but how can anyone like that sound? If you want to hear old American standards wouldn't you want to hear them sung by a pleasant voice?


Oh man - Rod Stewarts voice is great. It's raw, and sexy, and bluesy. I don't want to hear only "pasteurized" vocals. I want soul!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

For me Hot Rod has been very cold. I don't particularly like his stuff, but he has had one or two in his career that's been good. The rest for me, not so good. Those small few that he's done I like are likely 70's or 80's tunes that broke into the Top 40.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice pregnant top Katharine had on last night. Still dressing in the dark.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In order to get on this show, you have to be from 16 to 27, I think -- maybe 28 or 29 this year.

Even though we like it, I think the primary demographic are teens.

Why do they keep picking such old old people to be the special guests?

Rod Steward?
Queen?
Kenny Rodgers?
Barry Manilow??????

Am I wrong about the younger demographics? Is it really mostly a bunch of old ladies?

I still think the Ace should have gone.

If Ace looked like me, he wouldn't even be there. He's there on looks alone, not singing ability.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Oh man - Rod Stewarts voice is great. It's raw, and sexy, and bluesy. I don't want to hear only "pasteurized" vocals. I want soul!


So sounding like you have been screaming for fives days straight is sounding soulful? I guess someone should have told that to Nat King Cole.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> So sounding like you have been screaming for fives days straight is sounding soulful? I guess someone should have told that to Nat King Cole.


I don't think that is what he sounds like at all. He has a unique vocal quality that sets him apart. There are a lot of artist who do - not every great artist has a smooth, silky tone - if they did it would get pretty boring listening to the same type of vocal from everyone.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I don't think that is what he sounds like at all. He has a unique vocal quality that sets him apart. There are a lot of artist who do - not every great artist has a smooth, silky tone - if they did it would get pretty boring listening to the same type of vocal from everyone.


Different quality is one thing. Sounding like the front row is getting sprayed with blood from a vocal hemorrhage is another.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

newsposter said:


> 17 posts and no one is disappointed queen didn't show up?


I was disappointed. They made a point of saying that Rod Stewart would perform during next week's results show.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Different quality is one thing. Sounding like the front row is getting sprayed with blood from a vocal hemorrhage is another.


Your opinion.

Not mine.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the last two weeks were two of Bucky's best performances. I think he definately has been better than Ace lately. Ace has been horrible and his performance in the medley last night was horrific. His "falsetto" is god-awful.

I don't see him lasting past next week. Although Rod Stewart may inspire him.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I am wicked PO'd. A damn hour and no Queen? :down:


After hearing about Prince pulling out because he could not do things on his terms, I wondered about Queen's minimal participation. It seems to me like they may have pulled back on their involvment when they got an idea of what was going on and saw that some of the contestants were butchering their songs they decided to reduce their involvement.

A complete guess on my part. Certainly they have had people participate early in the week in trying out songs and not being involved in the show before, but it seems like they hooked up with Queen last week. Of course maybe that was the extent of their planned committment.

I was a fan, initially, of these trades for commercials and publicity for participation, but now I am not sure I like it.. Especially every week. I think some of the singers visits are really good and help the show, and others not so much.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

What a waste of an hour. Show videos of family members wishing them well as if they have not seen their family since this started, yet some of them have their family in the audience almost every week (Katherine, Paris to name two). 

Ace was the worst singer Tuesday, how does he not go home. I did have him and Bucky as my bottom two, but first time in 7 weeks in our office pool that I got the bottom one wrong. As was Constantine last year, Ace is getting the 14-24 yr old girl vote (plus the gay vote) who all are in love with him. It was the first time Ace has sung an uptempo/rock song and it proved that if it's not a slow ballad, he cannot sing. However, if he did not get booted last night, my guess is he will make it to the final 3 or 4, but NO WAY should he make the final. 

I am still going with Chris, Katherine and Kelly as the final three.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I like how bucky said he missed his dog and then katharine said the same thing and everyone went awww, but when bucky said it, no one understood. Of course, I'm assuming it was his dog. Maybe he said he missed his daughter or cat or something, who knows.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The teenage girls saved their man!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> In order to get on this show, you have to be from 16 to 27, I think -- maybe 28 or 29 this year.
> 
> Even though we like it, I think the primary demographic are teens.
> 
> ...


All of these people have new albums and or tours to promote. That is why they are willing to come on for free or for mimimal compensation. Don't forget Shakira or Poland for that matter!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

joeinma said:


> What a waste of an hour. Show videos of family members wishing them well as if they have not seen their family since this started, yet some of them have their family in the audience almost every week (Katherine, Paris to name two).


Yeah that's a really good point. Apparently some of the people flew back from Hollywood to their home town, filmed a video for the relative they miss so much, and then flew back to Hollywood. Without actually saying it they did try to portray it as video postcards from loved ones they haven't seen in a while, when they see some of them every day.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i think kat's outfit tuesday proves she's not preg


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

A little off topic here, but did anyone hear about the incident on the last results show? Apparently when Ryan announced that Mandisa was out, someone in the audience yelled out a racial slur and they had to edit it. I didnt save the show, but apparently you can tell where they cut it out. Anyone still have that episode?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> A little off topic here, but did anyone hear about the incident on the last results show? Apparently when Ryan announced that Mandisa was out, someone in the audience yelled out a racial slur and they had to edit it. I didnt save the show, but apparently you can tell where they cut it out. Anyone still have that episode?


Somebody called kelly white trash?


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i think kat's outfit tuesday proves she's not preg


I can understand why you say that, but I don't think it necessarily 'proves' anything. And if she's not pregnant, why wear a top like she wore last night? All of these tops that flare out at the bottom, allowing for a little extra room, make it seem like she's hiding something for some reason.

Let's put it this way, she's either pregnant, or one of the least fashionable hot girls of all time. And if she's not pregnant, why would she wear so many clothes that make her look pregnant?

You don't see Kelli Pickler doing that. She has a nice little body and makes sure everyone knows it.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Katharine's not pregnant. There was a shot of her rehearsing with Queen on Tuesday that proved that, I think.

But, she does have a few extra pounds on her. That's fine with me, I think she's stunning. But, I wouldn't be surprised if she gets a slight muffin top from time to time depending on the pants she wears. Those tops may be to help hide that.


----------



## ISWIZ (Aug 29, 2000)

marksman said:


> After hearing about Prince pulling out because he could not do things on his terms, I wondered about Queen's minimal participation. It seems to me like they may have pulled back on their involvment when they got an idea of what was going on and saw that some of the contestants were butchering their songs they decided to reduce their involvement.
> 
> A complete guess on my part. Certainly they have had people participate early in the week in trying out songs and not being involved in the show before, but it seems like they hooked up with Queen last week. Of course maybe that was the extent of their planned committment.
> 
> I was a fan, initially, of these trades for commercials and publicity for participation, but now I am not sure I like it.. Especially every week. I think some of the singers visits are really good and help the show, and others not so much.


Less conspiracy but maybe it was because they had a performance in Vancouver, BC, Pacific Coliseum tonite.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Ford video and the shot of her rehearsing WWTLF the other night prove that she is not pregnant. That may all change though after she finally succumbs to her burning desire for me.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Rod Stewart? Can someone please explain the allure of Rod Stewart to me? He sounds like his vocal chords have been lubricated with a cheese greater. I know I am an old snob when it comes to music, but how can anyone like that sound? If you want to hear old American standards wouldn't you want to hear them sung by a pleasant voice?


Geez dude....not much different than Taylor, except Rod ROCKS! The "allure"? You really need it explained to you the fact that he is a complete legend? Try GRATER!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

newsposter said:


> 17 posts and no one is disappointed queen didn't show up?


They are on tour. They played Monday in Seattle and Tuesday in Portland. Is it possible that they Idols flew up to them and filmed their segment there. When they sang with the band it looked like they were on a stage.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Geez dude....not much different than Taylor, except Rod ROCKS! The "allure"? You really need it explained to you the fact that he is a complete legend? Try GRATER!


uh oh...you cought me on a homonym spelling mistake...I don't think I can go on...but I will try.

I don't think Taylor is very good either. One man's legend is another man's horror story. Next you are going to tell me that Michael Bolton isn't a no talent ass clown.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

DougF said:


> Katharine's not pregnant. There was a shot of her rehearsing with Queen on Tuesday that proved that, I think.
> 
> But, she does have a few extra pounds on her. That's fine with me, I think she's stunning. But, I wouldn't be surprised if she gets a slight muffin top from time to time depending on the pants she wears. Those tops may be to help hide that.


Oh my God she's one of the prettiest girls on the planet, no question. Shockingly beautiful.

But I'm thinking, or I guess it's hoping, she can find something to wear that accentuates her upper assets while not necessarily hiding her waist completely. She's in Hollywood, man, she should go to a club on the strip and take a look at what the hot girls are wearing these days.

I still say if she wears the right outfit guys will dial in so often their fingers may fall off. She hasn't done that yet, but I'm still hoping.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Up until last night, I have been critical of Elliott. To me, he sounded a lot better last night. If he had done that well earlier in the week he may have avoided the bottom three. I get the feeling that AI is trying to push him along to keep him out of the bottom three. Putting his singing up against Ace and Bucky can't hurt him.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh geez - Rod Stewart next week. Probably my least favorite singer of all time. Terrible voice. Generally terrible songs (except Maggie Mae - that one's good). Annoying hair, annoying everything.

I LIKE "raw" singers. Lots of them. But Rod Stewart isn't raw (and he's certainly not "bluesy") - he's just grating. And a grating voice singing standards? I just don't get that.

My opinion of course - you're entitled to your own!


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Next you are going to tell me that Michael Bolton isn't a no talent ass clown.


Which means he will probably be one of the theme weeks this year 

What did everyone think of the group song? I enjoyed it.

Elliot sounded pretty decent last night for a change..maybe he actually warmed up this time


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> uh oh...you cought me on a homonym spelling mistake...I don't think I can go on...but I will try.
> 
> I don't think Taylor is very good either. One man's legend is another man's horror story. Next you are going to tell me that Michael Bolton isn't a no talent ass clown.


LOL - well, my friend, I don't care for Mike myself, but as far as talent? Let's just say he has sold more records, has more more money, and gets more chicks than you! How else do you measure talent and success!!!

Rod Stewart - excellent choice - twill be a great night!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

FourFourSeven said:


> Oh geez - Rod Stewart next week. Probably my least favorite singer of all time. Terrible voice. Generally terrible songs (except Maggie Mae - that one's good). Annoying hair, annoying everything.
> 
> I LIKE "raw" singers. Lots of them. But Rod Stewart isn't raw (and he's certainly not "bluesy") - he's just grating. And a grating voice singing standards? I just don't get that.
> 
> My opinion of course - you're entitled to your own!


I sure hope you haven't been pulling for Taylor then....they both have that "Cheese grater" rasp!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> LOL - well, my friend, I don't care for Mike myself, but as far as talent? Let's just say he has sold more records, has more more money, and gets more chicks than you! How else do you measure talent and success!!!
> 
> Rod Stewart - excellent choice - twill be a great night!


Money = Talent? yeah if that talent is bs'ing.

By your logic Britney Spears is talented beyond belief.

Your honor the prosocution rests.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Money = Talent? yeah if that talent is bs'ing.
> 
> By your logic Britney Spears is talented beyond belief.
> 
> Your honor the prosocution rests.


Well, half-wit, that was in a sense sarcasm. Whether you call it talent or not - someone (and many) digs it.

Try - "Your Honor, the ProSUCKution rests!"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Well, half-wit, that was in a sense sarcasm. Whether you call it talent or not - someone (and many) digs it.
> 
> Try - "Your Honor, the ProSUCKution rests!"


Oh well played, well played indeed 

I also have at least three quarter wits.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Yes that would have been great. I am still surprised that he survived. Maybe it was just because *Boomhaur* sang first? I mean come on America, when the super group of the seventies basically says "look you little boy band wannabe prick, you can't do our song like that." on the show, that means you don't vote for the tool.
> 
> Oh well on a merrier note, how about McPhee in McShorts in the McFord commercial? McMmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


Brilliant! When they were talking to him last night, I turned to my wife and said "I just realized, he's Boomhaur!"


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Why do they keep picking such old old people to be the special guests?
> 
> Rod Steward?
> Queen?
> ...


YOU watch it TB. We all do too. I don't think its just young girls.

Besides THOSE kids are gonna watch it anyway. If they made the special guests recent pop singers I think most of the older viewers would be history.

I know I would be.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

BTW I don't think the Idols will be singing Rod Stewart songs next week. The'll be singing Standards... as will Rod on Wednesday.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I like how bucky said he missed his dog and then katharine said the same thing and everyone went awww, but when bucky said it, no one understood. Of course, I'm assuming it was his dog. Maybe he said he missed his daughter or cat or something, who knows.


Is that when Ryan said, "I have no idea what you just said?" That was hilarious - I couldn't understand a word he had said either.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> BTW I don't think the Idols will be singing Rod Stewart songs next week. The'll be singing Standards... as will Rod on Wednesday.


So, exactly what does this mean? "O Beautiful For Spacious Skies"? What is a "Standard"? According to my parents, me, or kids today? I'm not liking this now!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> So, exactly what does this mean? "O Beautiful For Spacious Skies"? What is a "Standard"? According to my parents, me, or kids today? I'm not liking this now!


And you call me a half wit?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> And you call me a half wit?


NO! NO TALENT, HALF-WIT!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I would explain what a "Standard" is, but I clearly cannot speak at the high level to which you are accustomed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why does someone that has it have to flaunt it 100% of the time...i dont get it...maybe she doesn't wanna be seen all the time

heck enough others dont have it and flaunt it all the time...maybe you should look at them if you want 100% participation


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Well I would explain what a "Standard" is, but I clearly cannot speak at the high level to which you are accustomed.


Phew! Good, thanks!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> why does someone that has it have to flaunt it 100% of the time...i dont get it...maybe she doesn't wanna be seen all the time
> 
> heck enough others dont have it and flaunt it all the time...maybe you should look at them if you want 100% participation


I for one welcome our having it yet not flaunting it 100% of the time overlords. May the spirit guide each of their bounces to be comely, seductive, and saucy yet slightly mysterious at all times.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I for one welcome our having it yet not flaunting it 100% of the time overlords. May the spirit guide each of their bounces to be comely, seductive, and saucy yet slightly mysterious at all times.


I understood Bucky better than I understand this post!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought I had read (TV Guide?) that next week was supposed to be Elvis songs. I wonder why the last minute change. 

Someone had asked when they shot the footage with the contestants and Queen. Mandisa was in a couple shots, so they shot it before she was eliminated last week. Also, Katharine switched songs because the one Mandisa had chosen became available.

To me, the right person got booted. I think Bucky's votes will go the next hick on the stage, which would be Kellie. I would have been happy with either Ace or Bucky getting booted (not all the gays vote for Ace). I don't think Elliot belonged there. It should have been Kellie standing up there with them.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> I understood Bucky better than I understand this post!


Sigh, how quickly cliches fade from memory. "Dang ol' intarweb...unintelligible...unintelligible...unintelligible..back slash...unintelligible...www...dot...boobies!


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Kat knows what she is doing...

Don't give away the goods now, wait until there are less people when she will need to whip out the body and garner some extra votes. I am looking forward to when she is in the top 2 with Chris and she is wearing Cher's outfit from the "If I could turn back time" video...


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't think Elliot belonged there. It should have been Kellie standing up there with them.


I still don't get why it is you people like this guy. Absolutely and utterly terrible! His rhythm is off and he is always dragging the song on the backbeat. You want more? He looks stupid up there with only one little Eminem thing going on AND the quake in his voice brings up dinner every time! In all honesty, I can walk down by the bus station and find some homeless dude right now....yeah....right freakin now....that is more 'da bomb' than this guy. He needs to go.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Regarding Queen's involvement, Brian May has spoken out about that. He also has spoken vehemently about the editing of the show in that the producers made it look like he totally trashed Ace, which he denies.

I think this says/answers it all, for the most part: http://www.brianmay.com/brian/brianssb/brianssb.html

Some quotes from Brian's site:



> Well, no - there was never a plan for us to perform on the AI show. We only wanted to do the coaching thing, (done at our sound-check in Anaheim), to give as much as we could to the participants ... ... not go into the TV studio and 'advertise' ourselves ... I'm happy about that decision.





> Firstly let me comment on ACE. He's a great guy.
> 
> Some of you have written in accusing me of undermining ACE with his interpretation of WWRY. Nothing could be further from the truth. I'm afraid this is an illustration of exactly what I have been quoted as saying about the programme ..... that the critical process would be better off done in private, like we do in auditioning for our musical ... .
> 
> ...


By the way, I was alerted to this link from over at www.graycharles.com, a great Taylor site.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, jlb. I liked Ace's renditition. I haven't liked most of what he has done the last few weeks. Paula keeps pushing him into falsetto and I think he is better if he sings strong.

I didn't get this week at all. Kat hurt my ears (she does so when she sings loud; second time in three weeks) and Elliott just yelled (he didn't sing). The best were Taylor and Paris. Chris was probably good but I don't know the song (one of the few correct comments the other night came from Simon; it was self-indulgent).


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> I still don't get why it is you people like this guy. Absolutely and utterly terrible! His rhythm is off and he is always dragging the song on the backbeat. You want more? He looks stupid up there with only one little Eminem thing going on AND the quake in his voice brings up dinner every time! In all honesty, I can walk down by the bus station and find some homeless dude right now....yeah....right freakin now....that is more 'da bomb' than this guy. He needs to go.


I don't get it either..my daughter loves him too, but I think he is horrific. Frankly, I don't even like his talking voice either. I hope is next to go.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I don't get it either..my daughter loves him too, but I think he is horrific. Frankly, I don't even like his talking voice either. I hope is next to go.


Right and your dau likes Eminem too


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Right and your dau likes Eminem too


This is true, and probably Shakira too


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> This is true, and probably Shakira too


At least she is fun to watch


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

joeinma said:


> As was Constantine last year, Ace is getting the 14-24 yr old girl vote (plus the gay vote) who all are in love with him. It was the first time Ace has sung an uptempo/rock song and it proved that if it's not a slow ballad, he cannot sing.


How can you possibly compare Constantine and Ace? Constantine is a MUCH better singer and, according to my wife, Ace is much better looking. So they both have pouting moments and long hair, but that is about it!



ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> A little off topic here, but did anyone hear about the incident on the last results show? Apparently when Ryan announced that Mandisa was out, someone in the audience yelled out a racial slur and they had to edit it. I didnt save the show, but apparently you can tell where they cut it out. Anyone still have that episode?


So that is what happened! I noticed that something went wrong and backed-up a few seconds. But I couldnt figure out what it was. Who were thy trying to insult, Mandisa? Not that is a low class thing to do in a first place, but why do it to a person who just got voted out?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Chunky said:


> At least she is fun to watch


Yup, those hips certainly don't lie.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Yup, those hips certainly don't lie.


That picture was harshly cropped.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> That picture was harshly cropped.


Yeah cuz no way is that baby in that tree balancing on his own


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Yeah cuz no way is that baby in that tree balancing on his own


There's a baby?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmmm...distinct lack of preggers here.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

TR7spyder said:


> How can you possibly compare Constantine and Ace? Constantine is a MUCH better singer and, according to my wife, Ace is much better looking. So they both have pouting moments and long hair, but that is about it!
> 
> So that is what happened! I noticed that something went wrong and backed-up a few seconds. But I couldnt figure out what it was. Who were thy trying to insult, Mandisa? Not that is a low class thing to do in a first place, but why do it to a person who just got voted out?


Yes, from what I understand it was a remark directed at Mandisa.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> BTW I don't think the Idols will be singing Rod Stewart songs next week. The'll be singing Standards... as will Rod on Wednesday.


From graycharles.com:



> Its never too early to think about next week. The information we have is that the contestants will be choosing songs from Rod Stewarts Great American Songbook series. This is a 4-CD set in which Rod makes a valiant effort to cover the Great American songs. I say valiant effort because I think the results are mostly mediocre. You can find a better performance of almost any of these songs anywhere. Damn it all to hell that Taylor wont get to do Maggie May.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Hmmm...distinct lack of preggers here.


Ya think?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Ya think?


Yup!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Yup!


That picture doesn't tell you anything definitive, unless you're just seeing what you want to see.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> That picture doesn't tell you anything definitive, unless you're just seeing what you want to see.


Errr..uhhhmmm...errr...have you ever seen a woman in real life?


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Errr..uhhhmmm...errr...have you ever seen a woman in real life?


Dude take it easy with the veiled sexuality references. You can act all you want like you know more than anyone else about women, singing, or whatever, if that's what makes you feel good. But that picture doesn't tell you anything definitive. Period.

Putting someone else down isn't going to change that.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

RangersRBack said:


> Oh my God she's one of the prettiest girls on the planet, no question. Shockingly beautiful.


She's attractive, but there are questions. I can turn on almost any prime time show or soap opera and see someone equally or more attractive.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah but she does karaoke, SpartanStew.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Dude take it easy with the veiled sexuality references. You can act all you want like you know more than anyone else about women, singing, or whatever, if that's what makes you feel good. But that picture doesn't tell you anything definitive. Period.
> 
> Putting someone else down isn't going to change that.


Dude there is nothing veiled. I am just taken aback at the way you view women's appearances. It seems to me that you hold them all to the photoshopped magazine model ideal instead of what real life everyday women look like. Katharine is shaped like a real woman, not like some starved actress who eats 3 times a week.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Just a little eye candy....


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

If you marry a twig, you save money.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> What did everyone think of the group song? I enjoyed it.


I thought it sounded pretty good, but I hated what they did with the split screen. Just show the contestants singing, not the stupid moments from the audition shows. We saw the audition shows - seven episodes of them. Enough already.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I call the group songs "Career Killers"


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> She's attractive, but there are questions. I can turn on almost any prime time show or soap opera and see someone equally or more attractive.


What questions? LOL. IMO, she is the most attractive woman on TV at the moment. Of course, I don't watch soap operas, but I don't think I would change my mind if I did. Katharine has a natural beauty that is seriously lacking in TV, movies, music, magazines, etc. Mostly what is out there these days is manufactured beauty. A lot of makeup, surgical enhancement, starvation, and time in the gym. Those women can look good, don't get me wrong, but these days they are a dime a dozen, and they're not in the same league. This is all my opinion of course, I don't expect everyone to have the same taste. If Carmen Electra is more your type, it's all good.


----------

